# Officer Down: Mark Bedard - [Minneapolis, Minnesota]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/10/2007
*Officer Down: Police Officer Mark Bedard *

*Officer Down: Mark Bedard* - [Minneapolis, Minnesota]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 34

*Cause of Death:* Struck by Vehicle
*
Additional Information:* Officer Bedard had served with the Minneapolis Park Police Department for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and young child.
*
Incident Details:* Officer Mark Bedard succumbed to injuries sustained nine days earlier when he was struck by a patrol car while involved in a foot pursuit.

He and officers from the Minneapolis Police Department had pursued the driver in their vehicles and then on foot after the suspect bailed out. He was then struck as he pursued the suspect into an alley between Irving and James Avenues North.

*End of Watch:* Friday, November 9, 2007


----------

